# My TTS!



## -VK- (Aug 2, 2014)

Figured I'd been posting for a while, but hadn't actually posted any pics of my car! These were taken randomly one evening as the light seemed quite nice (And from an iPhone, urgh) - About a week since I'd washed it last.


























Will grab a few more after I get the new grilles in the front and I get round to giving her a pre-winter detail...with a proper camera too!


----------



## Delta4 (Jun 19, 2015)

Very nice mate, for winter prep i highly recommend gyeon cancoat 8)


----------



## Danny732 (Jan 4, 2015)

I like the middle pic.
Car in the foreground, tree in the mid distance and lovely sky in the background!


----------



## MattStancill (Nov 4, 2014)

nice wheels wish i had them ones on mine!


----------

